# My standardbred Daveo



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Cute horse! I had a TB mare 3 years ago who looked just like her!


----------



## Elaine56 (Jan 18, 2010)

Lol... him, he is a gelding.. He won alot of pacing races in his day, and I have had him for 3 yrs. We have had our ups and downs as he can get pretty full of himself but when he's good he's very good, but when hes bad, that tail goes up like an arab and you think......... watch out here we go. The buggy is what we call a "brake" and its a paddock buggy my husband built for around the roads and paddocks. We also have a sulky but tend to use the brake more as its a bit more versatile around the paddocks where I have him on agistment.
This is him enjoying himself


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

just curious, why do you drive him with a running hood on?


----------



## Elaine56 (Jan 18, 2010)

Well we don't anymore, we used to drive him with an open bridle and he would get pretty stirred up so a friend gave us them to try to see how he would adjust to winkers, we bought him a proper harness bridle which is just great, I love my bridle.









He also used to put his tongue over bit so now have on him a low port pelham which is also a godsend.


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

haha cool. yeah getting the tongue over the bit can be pretty dangerous if theyre pullers. hes a cutie.


----------



## Elaine56 (Jan 18, 2010)

Thats one good thing he has a terrific mouth, we are just learning all the time about driving, had a couple of bad experiences with a group of horses and the others on horse back weren't confident riders and Daveo got so stirred up he was rearing, terrible day.. know it was all my mistake should have just kept going, but was trying to make him stay with the others who by this time were leading there horses...................... total fiasco I can tell you, but I learnt a thing or two on what not to do....


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

yeah thats a little crazy. it feels HORRIBLE to be behind one when they start rearing and such. sometimes you can drive with horses being ridden, especially if the horse is used to having an outrider at the track (some tracks have them some dont) sometimes the sight of people riding a horse can get them a little excited and nervous. but ive also known some racehorses who HATED seeing people ride horses. i dont know why, but they would go nuts if they saw it and get angry. it was strange. hes very cute though.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

He's gorgeous! I learned to drive on a standardbred. They hold a near and dear spot in my heart. =)


----------



## EquestrianEmily (May 4, 2010)

I love Standardbreds! We breed them here at school and have both pacers and trotters. They are great horses! Yours is adorable!


----------



## Katana (Jul 2, 2010)

YAY!!! A standardbred!!! LOLHe looks very cool. Well done with him. Do you ride him as well?


----------



## eliduc (Apr 5, 2010)

WHen I saw the first picture I thought what a beautiful horse. When I saw the second picture I thought, he's enjoying himself a little too much. When I saw the third picture I thought "When you brush your teeth with Pepsodent..." he looks like a really neat horse with a good personality. I love your cart. I also built mine. It took me all winter. Tell us what it is like for driving where you live. Do you have a lot of country roads and open space?


----------

